# Flame Boxelder Burl



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 1, 2015)

Finished this one up and took a couple quick pics... This has been in the making for some time now. Fortunately, @justallan sent me some more that I'm getting ready to dig in to. This piece also came from him. This one had some serious figure in it. Funny thing was that the figure was buried down in the wood, I had no idea it looked so awesome until I got it most of the way turned. Unfortunately, I used just a bit too much glue on the surface, so a little bit squished out. It's not nearly as noticeable in person, the angle of the light just happened to highlight it more than I'd like.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 1, 2015)

Gorgeous call ! Is that a WOP finish as well ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 1, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Gorgeous call ! Is that a WOP finish as well ?


Yessir. Perfect combo of durability and ease of application.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 1, 2015)

Simply amazing, Jonathan.
I gave the first one that you made me to my boss for his birthday and he was very impressed with it. Then was more impressed yet when his son told him the wood came off of this ranch. I gave him your card also, so I'll need another couple.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 1, 2015)

Very cool....very...cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 2, 2015)

justallan said:


> Simply amazing, Jonathan.
> I gave the first one that you made me to my boss for his birthday and he was very impressed with it. Then was more impressed yet when his son told him the wood came off of this ranch. I gave him your card also, so I'll need another couple.


Sure thing man. I hope to get yours made up in the very near future. Got a lot going on, but that's a priority... right behind finishing up my trade with Cliff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 2, 2015)

He hunts and guides, so it could end up helping you out a little.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 2, 2015)

Jaw dropping stunning wood! Awesome call. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice! I love that boxelder.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2015)

I thought I posted when I "eye candy'd" it but guess I didn't hit the submit button. I had typed that your call making seems to have really leapt forward. Not that it was bad before. Looking at this call made me remember a method I used a couple of times whenever I was making humidors and jewelry boxes between 20 and 25 years ago. A local hand tool-only woodworker (now deceased) that I was lucky enough to spend a few hours in his shop over several visits told me this. He said anytime you want to assess your woodworking, build something using the darkest wood you can find with no figure or color contrast. Finish it in high gloss. Then look at it outside from every angle in the sun. He also said not to take it outside until it was completely finished. I cheated the first time I tried it and took it out several times during sanding. I didn't do that the second time though and that really helped me. It will really help a pot call maker that has to deal with the holes. 

That trick stuck with me and I used it to good effect in those early years. Try it. It will only make you better, After a little frustration.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I thought I posted when I "eye candy'd" it but guess I didn't hit the submit button. I had typed that your call making seems to have really leapt forward. Not that it was bad before. Looking at this call made me remember a method I used a couple of times whenever I was making humidors and jewelry boxes between 20 and 25 years ago. A local hand tool-only woodworker (now deceased) that I was lucky enough to spend a few hours in his shop over several visits told me this. He said anytime you want to assess your woodworking, build something using the darkest wood you can find with no figure or color contrast. Finish it in high gloss. Then look at it outside from every angle in the sun. He also said not to take it outside until it was completely finished. I cheated the first time I tried it and took it out several times during sanding. I didn't do that the second time though and that really helped me. It will really help a pot call maker that has to deal with the holes.
> 
> That trick stuck with me and I used it to good effect in those early years. Try it. It will only make you better, After a little frustration.


Thanks, Kevin. I can understand how that would be beneficial. I've got someone wanting an ABW call with high gloss, so I will be doing that soon. I did find that the high gloss on this one pointed out every single flaw.. so it got sanded a few times. I also appreciate that you think I've got better. I have stayed pretty busy since the beginning of the year, so I've definitely got a lot of practice in this year. I make it a point to try and out do the last call, every time I make one.

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/599D3AD5-BF60-48B5-A1A8-2FB4038E661B_zpsc4qnh4mz.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2015)

Jon we have something in common you know. No, not our model good looks; we are both hardheaded and often that can become evident in a good way. You really are making some awesome calls can't wait to see how many ribbons you start hanging on the wall.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 7, 2015)

Beautiful call Jonathan. That High gloss one look like it should be sitting on top of a black lacquer piano

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice piece of wood you did it justice!!! 

Mark


----------

